# Got a new four-legged friend today....



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

I got a new pet today from a friend of mine, a gorgeous "rex" rat named Ben. he is a beautiful fancy rat


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

he is 4 months old


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cute  And he's a big boy for 4 months old.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

thank you I fell in love with him instantly and I only paid 5 dollars for his 2 story rat cage. we are going to be breeding our rats as soon as possible I absolutely adore my rats, dogs and bettas


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness he is so cute! I used to have a fancy rat named Rascal, but sadly he passed in March due to pneumonia. Good luck on breeding your rats, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

here are the pair














this is my boy Ben who is a Rex rat with berkshire markings














and this is the female Jayy who is a dumbo rat with bare back markings


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Aww he's so squishy! But you only have one male and one female? I'm sure you know this but rats should really be in pairs, they're very social. If you do breed them you could keep some of the offspring as companions to those two.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes for now I only have one of each and I plan on keeping a male for companion and female for companion I just wanted to make sure it would play out right with these two first


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

The offspring I do sell are going to sell for at least $10 a piece. Though I would like to eventually add a variety of rats to my home I would love to improve the bloodline


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Awwee!!! I Want a Rat oneday! He is so cute! And so is she! Congrats!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Dawww he's such a cutie!<3


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

thank you  he is a sweet boy


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

well our girl is pregnant and showing I cant wait to see the babies


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

If I could I would have a rat.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

haha yea i love rats


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww congrats on the pregnancy of your rat =D


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

we got 11 babies


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

How are the babies doing? Pics??


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

How are the little ones? And the parents? Would love to see some pictures.


----------

